# A Dilemma: Train Trip Across America for the Holidays Worthwhile?



## Undecided (Nov 18, 2015)

Here's the issue: I am debating whether to take a cross country trip from DC to San Francisco for Christmas. The tickets are purchased (at a great low bucket price) and the roomettes are my favorite numbered roomettes. Perfect!

I would take the Capitol Limited from DC and the California Zephyr.

When I bought the tickets, I was really excited about the thought of crossing the Rockies and Sierras in late-December to see all the fluffy white snow -- especially so close to Christmas. What a great way to get into the holiday spirit. But since purchasing the tickets, I've traveled on the Zephyr twice this summer (I simply couldn't wait until December!). And my goodness, the Zephyr provides some astounding scenery.

However, I am less excited about this trip for three reasons: (a) despite the jaw-dropping scenery on the Zephyr, I won't see anything new (except for the addition of snow); (b) there will be less sunlight because of the short day; and © with snow, there is a greater likelihood of delays, which could mean missing the Rockies/Sierras during daylight.

I previously took the Capitol Limited and Texas Eagle out to California during the winter, and I recall traveling a great portion of the trip in the dark. It wasn't nearly as neat as traveling during the summer when there's more sunlight (although I still caught some wonderful sights).

I really enjoy train travel and do everything I can to support Amtrak, but I recently found a great flight on Southwest for $160! It was such a steal that I went ahead and booked it, knowing that I can always cancel and apply the value to a future flight (Go Southwest! No change fees!).

With all the drawbacks listed above, I'm wondering whether I should just fly to California this time. Taking any other train route to California is out the question since prices on other trains are now sky high.

Please help with this dilemma: is there something I'm missing about traveling on the Zephyr for the holidays? Any and all comments appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## caravanman (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi,

You seem to have stated the points well... Can you get a refund of your train tickets, or are you otherwise happy with a credit note?

Train travel is not always about the view... For me it is about the journey. Feeling each mile slip past, the passing of time on a more human scale than flying at 500mph. (I do fly, especially where there are no trains, such as mid atlantic!).

You would need to weigh up any relative enjoyment of the train trip itself, against the option to maybe spend more time at your destination, and any possible cost saving.

In the end, only you can decide what is important...

Ed


----------



## FormerOBS (Nov 18, 2015)

If you travel westbound on the Capitol Limited in winter, you will lose daylight before you get very far up the Potomac Valley. At any time of the year, the Capitol Limited provides the best scenic views in the mountainous areas, with the most daylight, if you travel West to East.

Tom


----------



## greatcats (Nov 18, 2015)

I would vote in favor of staying with the train. Unless you have somthing really compelling that you would rather do on the West Coast, take the train for the additional experience, which the flights cannot really compete in terms of interest. I am a volunteer at one of the national Monuments near Flagstaff and rove the volcano trail. I have now seen this place many times. But, I always find some new detail to discover out there. So would it be with the scenery viewed from the train that you may not have noticed on prrevious trips. Maybe your train will be be substantially late and you might end up seeing places that are usually crossed at night, such as Utah into Nevada. ( I for one like to drive the remote highways of Nevada and all the wide open spaces. ) Take in the subtle beauty of the landscapes, not just the big picture. That is advice I gave when I worked at Grand Canyon. Happy travels.


----------



## Undecided (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies thus far. All excellent good points.

I hadn't considered the idea that if the train were substantially late, I might see places normally traveled by night. Great point! Plus, more time on the train is always A+.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Nov 18, 2015)

I've traveled the Zephyr in Summer most of the time, but decided to travel the Zephyr from Emeryville to Chicago last January 2014 and thoroughly enjoyed the experience. If you are in a roomette, do as I do -- turn off all the lights, close the door to hall and curtains and enjoy the night view as you travel. That is one of my favorite times of my journey.


----------



## rosewood (Nov 18, 2015)

Going to the airport to travel during the holidays as opposed to a train station and a lovely ride across country?? Really this is a question ? I would go the train anytime and forgo the strip search etc related to air travel.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep,heading to the zoo, er airport to start and end your Holiday travel isn't anyone's idea of a fun way to go!( and I like SWA, have flown them for many years, free baggs, no change fees, good fares if booked early etc)

But I'm with the stick with the Zephyr in the Winter Choir, you get to see the Rockies and the Sierras in Daylight with SNOW!and kick back and leave the driving to Amtrak as the miles click away!


----------



## greatcats (Nov 18, 2015)

I second Mr Dylan's advice, as per usual. I also agree with the suggestion about watching out of one's roomette after dark. A few years ago on the right side, I enjoyed the view of the train descending Soldier Summit in Utah west of Helper. Enjoy.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 19, 2015)

Not sure if this would help or not but depending on the day you might be near a full moon. And that can be a neat experience as well. And that's on Christmas Day. So you might get some of that depending how close you are to christmas. I find with the lights completely out and a full moon one can still see fairly decent


----------



## guest (Nov 19, 2015)

Yes take the train. Even with less daylight, the whole experience is fun (for me). Bring an extra blanket with you!


----------



## Undecided (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for the many helpful thoughts!

I have to admit that it didn't dawn on me that if the train were significantly late, I would actually see a part of the route that is usually traveled in the dark. That is a definite plus.

Moonlight should also help!


----------



## KmH (Nov 25, 2015)

Full Moon is on the night of December 25, Christmas night.

Of course when the moon is full it is always on the eastern horizon at sunset.

The full moon won't cross the meridian (the line from due north to due south) until after midnight.

The moon will be at first quarter on December 18 and will cross the meridian at 6:48 pm when the #5 Zephyr (if on time) will be about 30 minutes from Helper, UT.

Each night the moon rises and the later crosses the meridian 52 minutes later.

On December 22 the moon crosses the meridian in Utah at 10:24 pm when an on time #5 will be about 30 minutes from Salt Lake City.

http://www.timeanddate.com/moon/usa/denver?month=12&year=2015


----------



## neroden (Nov 27, 2015)

I can't really give fair advice, since I don't travel domestic airlines at all any more, I find them so unpleasant and problematic. I think the train trip would probably be more relaxing for you.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Dec 22, 2015)

Look at all the people you will get the opportunity to meet in the Sleeper, Dining Car, and SSL in addition to the sights. Flying is so STRESSFULL with the baggage lines, security lines, potential for cancelation due to winter storms, the cramming of the sardines into the small can, and the thought of breathing all the germs forced out of those twistable air vents, while sitting in your miniature seat.

Have a wonderful trip by taking the train!!


----------

